# Brazilian wandering spider



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Do these require DWA licenses? Just wondering (not actually thinking about getting one) as a local pet store was selling them.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Most definitely. All members of the _phoneutria sp._ are incredibly venemous and agressive.

Brazilian wandering spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm very surprised if a pet shop is selling these. I know a guy in Germany who keeps these, but is very experienced with venemous inverts. Get a Florida Wolf Spider instead, they look similar :smile:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

hehe the only one id ever get is a chillie rose. And i may be getting one on monday, unsure if i should get a tarantula or a scorpion. At the moment the tarantula is winning.

Was worried as the Brazilian was in a standard cage, and was the first thing i noticed when i walked into the shop as it was giving me evils. Top of the cage was locked with selotape.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> hehe the only one id ever get is a chillie rose. And i may be getting one on monday, unsure if i should get a tarantula or a scorpion. At the moment the tarantula is winning.
> 
> Was worried as the Brazilian was in a standard cage, and was the first thing i noticed when i walked into the shop as it was giving me evils. Top of the cage was locked with selotape.


 Sellotape mg: I'd want security like Fort Knox on one of these babies.

I've been keeping tarantulas for 20+ years and my first was a Chile Rose. You won't be disappointed


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Personally i prefer the hammer over the head approach, im terrified of spiders as it is, let alone wandering spiders. I'm getting a chillie rose to get over my fear, and because there pritty


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

are you sure its not a Brazilian wolf spider?


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Are brazillian wandering spiders the ones that in one of natures twists are only venomous to humans?

It might be a funnel web now I'm thinking about it, time for google me thinks.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Although extremely toxic to primates, the venom appears to be fairly harmless to many other animals, including dogs, cats, horses, rabbits, guinea-pigs, chickens and even cane toads.


Answered my own question. It is funnel web spiders.

Quoted from Wiki.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> Answered my own question. It is funnel web spiders.
> 
> Quoted from Wiki.


thats where the LD50 potentially is wrong, well one of the reasons.


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ld50?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the experiment they use to measure venom toxicity


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

I googled and LD is Lethal dose.

I still don't understand though. What is potentially wrong with LD50 or am I being dumb?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

*nm you found it*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well its used as a measure to find out how venomous an animal is on a mammal, because its close to finding out what its like on a human, so the inland taipan is the most venomous snake in the world on LD50, but some scientists will say that all that shows is that its very toxic to mice, because when the LD50 is done on funnel web spiders it doesnt score highly but against a human it could kill, if you see what I mean.


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Mark75 said:


> Answered my own question. It is funnel web spiders.
> 
> Quoted from Wiki.


Yes, I've seen footage of cane toads munching on them, being bitten repeatedly but sufering no harmful effects.


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

Mark75 said:


> I googled and LD is Lethal dose.
> 
> I still don't understand though. What is potentially wrong with LD50 or am I being dumb?


its tested on rodents, but its meant to be an estimate of the potential lethal dose in humans

LD50 is easy to work out and can be done with a number of chemicals i am going to run through how to work it out using caffeine in a can of monster as the example 

Lethal dose = LD50 (mg/kg)(compound) X Body mass (kg) /Total Dose in sample (mg)

for example the lower does of caffeine is 150mg and i weigh in at about 90kg
so times 0.0015 (which is 150mg in kg) by 90 (or your weight) and then divide this by the sample which is 160mg (0.0016) and this turns out to be 84.38 cans of monster, obviously one can not od on monster as you will pee out the excess. but this maths can be used for the wandering spider too, if you know the dosage  hope this helped you out in understanding


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

He's probably forgotten he asked the question by now.


----------



## Lukethegecko (Feb 25, 2010)

its not really that hard to follow, i just added abit of poly filler in ^^

the equation without the filler

Lethal dose = LD50 X Mass of person / Mass of sample


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

yes but the thread is 5 years old so I expect he either found out the answer another way or decided he didn't need to know :lol2:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> yes but the thread is 5 years old so I expect he either found out the answer another way or decided he didn't need to know :lol2:


Or married Selina and had kids!!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------

